# Hi from Amsterdam, The Netherlands



## Bartholomeus (May 31, 2019)

I have lurked this forum for a while and since there is so much good info here and a very constructive attitude in nearly all the posts I read, I finally decided to join.

Lately, I have getting more into composing for orchestral instruments, rather than rock and funk band stuff, so I have a lot to learn - which is always fun!

As an instrumentalist, I play mainly guitar and some drums, but I have always enjoyed writing for all instruments, composing original work for bands and ensembles I played in.
As time went on, I have also started composing and producing work in the DAW without the immediate goal of performing it - rather composing for its own sake, unrestricted by the practical limitations of any particular band.

As a score composer/producer, my track record is that I had exactly one of my instrumental tracks used in an infomercial of a Dutch pension fund. This was through a friend, so pure luck basically. And my payment was: a nice bottle of whisky.

I don't think I will ever get more money out of this hobby than even the modest amounts I put into it, but that is not the point. It's about growing and producing music that I wouldn't previously have believed I was capable of.


----------



## Jaap (May 31, 2019)

A big welcome from a fellow Dutchie


----------



## StefanE (May 31, 2019)

Welcome! I spent the last two days and some money for inspiring museums in your wonderful hometown. Looking forward to hear some of your music soon. Best, Stefan


----------



## Bartholomeus (Jun 1, 2019)

StefanE said:


> Welcome! I spent the last two days and some money for inspiring museums in your wonderful hometown. Looking forward to hear some of your music soon. Best, Stefan



Thanks. 

I am actually in your Heimat for the weekend spending some money on museums too!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 1, 2019)

Hey Bartho, welcome to the forum. Feel free to share some of your experiences!


----------



## Crowe (Jun 1, 2019)

Welcome to the forums.

I also hail from the Nether-realm.

(I find this so awkward.)


----------



## Tice (Jun 1, 2019)

Ah, a fellow Dutchie! Welcome!


----------



## Minko (Sep 3, 2019)

Welkom. Wel grappig dat er heel veel long time lurkers zijn die dan toch besluiten lid te worden. I've learned a lot just by reading.


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome Bartholomeus, here another Dutchie 😁

Just to let you know (cause of your interest in orchestral music), I just started a free masterclass creating realistic orchestral mockups for beginners. Feel free to join on YouTube!

Have fun here!


----------

